# REC: Crispy Creamy Spinach



## texasgirl (Sep 12, 2005)

Prep; 10minutes
Total; 35 minutes

2-10 oz. pkg.of frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well drained.
1 8oz container of Philadelphia Chive and Onion cream cheese spread
1/2 cup Ranch dressing
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 1/2 cup Shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup crushed Ritz crackers

Preheat oven to 375 degrees
In large bowl, mix spinach, cream cheese, dressing, eggs and 3/4 cup of cheddar cheese.
Stir in 1/2 cup of the crackers.
Spoon spinach mixture into greased, casserole dish.Sprinkle with remaining 3/4 cup cheese and 1/2 cup of crackers.
Bake for 20-25 minutes or until top is melted and middle is hot.


----------



## Constance (Sep 13, 2005)

That sounds really good...I'm adding that to my recipe collection. Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2005)

This sounds great and similar to one I make and for some reason I wanted some crunch in there so I added chopped water chestnuts - it was pretty good that way.  And then another time I used Fontina cheese or Gruyere, I can't remember, instead of the cheddar - it was good too.  Thanks for the recipe - I think this is going to have to be a Thanksgiving dish!  I really like the ranch dressing addition.  Mine was topped with Pepperidge Farm dressing but there is nothing better to top a casserole than Ritz crackers mixed with a little melted  butter!  I can't wait to add mix your recipe with mine (it will be mostly yours though! )  The chive and onion mixture has to just take it over the top!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 9, 2005)

*You had me at Crispy Cream *


Great dip for the holiday season, thanks for sharing texasgirl!


----------



## Constance (Oct 9, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> *You had me at Crispy Cream *



Ah, now we see how your miind works!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 9, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> *You had me at Crispy Cream *
> 
> 
> Great dip for the holiday season, thanks for sharing texasgirl!


 
 Your welcome!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 9, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Ah, now we see how your mind works!



Well if I can't be myself on DC, than where can I?!


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

You had me at crispy (spinach)  I had to take a peek. Texas, like the creamy combo of ingredients and the Ritz crackers. I was thinking about making this one as a side around holiday time, but yours is VERY tempting. Bet it would be great with your broccoli salad (I like my *Veggies*.) See what you think. Thanks texas.

CREAMED SPINACH A LA LAWRY'S

Preparation Time: 15 Minute(s)
Cook Time: 20 Minute(s)

2 packages (10 oz. each) frozen chopped spinach, thawed 
4 slices bacon 
1 small onion, minced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 Tbsp. all-purpose flour 
1 tsp. Lawry's ® Seasoned Salt 
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper, or to taste 
2 cups milk 

Drain spinach well and squeeze out excess moisture with 
hands; chop finely and set aside. Fry bacon in heavy 
skillet until crisp; remove, drain and chop. Saute onion 
and garlic in bacon drippings; add flour, Lawry's ® 
Seasoned Salt and pepper and blend thoroughly. Slowly 
add milk, stirring constantly until thickened. Add 
spinach and bacon; heat.

NOTE: This is the delicious creamed spinach served at 
the famous Lawry's® The Prime Rib Restaurants. 

SERVING SIZE Serves: 4

(Note: Man, do I love their prime rib!)

If all systems are go, this is the pic.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow, I don't know. Yours sounds, and looks good too!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2005)

I just have to have the cream cheese in mine!!!  I can't wait.  But I've never met a spinach I didn't like.  Yours looks good too mish.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 9, 2005)

On the subject of creamy spinach dips does anyone per chance have a recipe for a dip I've tried at many parties and get-togethers but never actually made myself. 

It is a large oval loaf of bread (often sour dough) that has been hollowed out and a delicious mixture of cream cheese, spinach and other ingredients placed into the cavity. The bread that was scoped out is then cut (or torn) into little pieces and used to scope up the dip (I don't have a name for it, sorry).

 _Thanks!_


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Texas and Elfie.  (Actually, thanks to Mr. Lawry?  ).  I want the cream cheese too!  So...I may try both and incorporate the cream cheese into this one.  Wouldn't a thunk of it, if texas hadn't shared her recipe.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 10, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> On the subject of creamy spinach dips does anyone per chance have a recipe for a dip I've tried at many parties and get-togethers but never actually made myself.
> 
> It is a large oval loaf of bread (often sour dough) that has been hollowed out and a delicious mixture of cream cheese, spinach and other ingredients placed into the cavity. The bread that was scoped out is then cut (or torn) into little pieces and used to scope up the dip (I don't have a name for it, sorry).
> 
> _Thanks!_



Here's the recipe that I've used for ages for the sourdough bread bowls:


1 package (10 oz) Spinach, cooked, chopped and drained.
1 cup Water Chestnuts, chopped and drained
1 package Knorr Vegetable Soup Mix
1 cup Mayonnaise
8 ounces Sour Cream

 
Z


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 10, 2005)

Zereh said:
			
		

> Here's the recipe that I've used for ages for the sourdough bread bowls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*Thank-you so much Zereh!* The addition of water chestnuts is one that I have never seen, what a cool twist!


----------

